# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  من لم يجد بطارية أصلية لهاتفه..والبطاريات التي جربها لا تشحن....اليك الحل الأمثل

## nagib13dz

*السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام, هدا موضوعي الاول في منتداكم ....اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم اما بعد: ادا كانت بطاريتك منتفخة او ان صلاحيتها انتهت ولم تجد  بطارية اصلية او جربت بطاريات لماركات هواتف اخرى ولم يتعرف عليها هاتفك او  لم يشحن بها ...فاليك الحل الامثل يا صديقي *      حظا موفقا للجميع *تحياتي*

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------

